# Screen\Viewfinder Display



## anth455 (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi

I have read page 768 of the R5 manual. If I select the 3rd option of Viewfinder will the playback and menu still display on the screen and not viewfinder?
Basically I don't want to use the screen for live view and composing the shot. So just like a dslr. I don't see the point in having the top panel if the screen is always on.
But I would like to use the screen for playback and menu. I noticed you can switch of the screen with a custom button but will it come back on for the playback and menu?
Also what happens if you press the Q button in the above scenarios?

Thanks

Anthony


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 4, 2020)

This has bothered me ever since the EOS R came out too, and unfortunately I don't think there's a good way to make the camera work like you want it to. It really bothers me too, especially because you can on Sonys. The closest thing I've come up with is to assign a button to put the camera to sleep, and then use that to shut off the display when you take the camera down from your eye. The camera will quickly come back to life as soon as you touch any other button.

Someone else suggested just leaving the screen on the view where it shows you the camera settings instead of the live view, which probably uses less battery than having the screen act as live view.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2020)

You can set the display to sleep after 10 seconds and wake it up to use it. You can turn the review function off, so it does not review the image after taking it.


----------

